# Coder Productivity



## kunzecpc

Greetings!

I'm doing some research for my job about coder productivity standards.  I haven't found any specifics on the internet, so I'm guessing each employer sets their own standards for productivity.  I'm asking you as my peers to give a little feedback.

My questions are: Will you please respond with the productvity standard (number of encounters that you are required to code - either by the hour, or 8 hour workday) for your clinic or facility?  Also, what percentage of coding accuracy are you required to maintain? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmelcam

When I was coding radiology we had to code at least 400 reports a day with a 95% accuracy.


----------



## dabroussard

Our minimal acceptable level is 17 an hour/136 a 8-hr work day


----------



## kunzecpc

Thanks for the responses so far.  I have one more question for dabroussard - if you don't mind my asking - what specialty(ies) do you code for?
Thanks again!


----------



## dawndi67

I work physicians side of the ER we are expected to code 100 charts at the least in a 7 1/2 hr day..... This is for a new coder then productivity goes up as experience grows. I hope this helps with your research.... good luck


----------



## rthames052006

Wow Melissa,

That sounds like alot of coding in a day, it couldn't be easy.

Do you still code radiology.

I may have an opportunity to do radiology coding/billing in the near future, I will have to ask about coder productivitiy.

Roxanne Thames, CPC






mmelcam said:


> When I was coding radiology we had to code at least 400 reports a day with a 95% accuracy.


----------



## lhamilton

*orthopaedic coding*

Does anyone have any productivity standards for e/m and surgical coding in the ortho office?  Thanks in advance! lauren


----------



## charonate

When I used to code radiology it was required to code 400 notes in a 8 hr/day with a 95% accuracy.

Now I'm working for urology/auditor its required to code 150 notes in a 8hr/day with 90% accuracy.


----------



## mmelcam

Roxanne,

I no longer code radiology, I code general surgery. 400/8 hr. day was not that hard to meet. I am sure you will do fine with radiology coding/billing.


----------



## dabroussard

I am the Site Manager and have 7 certified coders and 2 certified auditors. We code for 125 physicians. The specialties run from Family Practice, Pediatrics, General Surgery, Cardiology, OB, Gyn, Internal Medicine, Urology, Plastic Surgery, Neurology, Nephrology, Mental health. Gastroenterology, Orthopedics, Podiatry, Chiropractics, PT, OT,Pediatric Cardiology, Pediatric Endocrinology, Rheumatology and Oncology


----------



## jifnif

I code in radiology and have for the past 10+ years.  My range is between 200 and 400 studies per day. But in addition to coding I also have transcription, billing, billing inquiries, receptionist and administrative assistant to 12 doctors.  My day is pretty busy.  I am lucky to get 250 in on a day when I am typing or making up the schedules.


----------



## rthames052006

jifnif said:


> I code in radiology and have for the past 10+ years.  My range is between 200 and 400 studies per day. But in addition to coding I also have transcription, billing, billing inquiries, receptionist and administrative assistant to 12 doctors.  My day is pretty busy.  I am lucky to get 250 in on a day when I am typing or making up the schedules.





Sounds to me like a pretty busy day too...

I think it's nice to get other duties besides coding too, you get a variety... so to speak, although I would like to be doing more coding I don't think I could sit and do just coding all day.  I guess it's because of where I am coming from to.

Have a good week,


----------



## PatriciaCPC

I don't understand how this is possible... It takes me all day to code anywhere between 50-75 surgeries from begining to end. Could it be because the length of the reports, or the speciality? I am coding Orthopedic Surgeries, and the reports are most often close to 2 full pages. Should I be worried that I am not up to speed?


----------



## rthames052006

pdelorenzo said:


> I don't understand how this is possible... It takes me all day to code anywhere between 50-75 surgeries from begining to end. Could it be because the length of the reports, or the speciality? I am coding Orthopedic Surgeries, and the reports are most often close to 2 full pages. Should I be worried that I am not up to speed?



Don't understand how what is possible...


----------



## Lassal423

I'd like to clarify the numbers that have been mentioned in this thread.  When the coding is strictly operative reports, what are the expected production amounts?  
I think this is a GREAT use of this community!  This is a way we can use real-life examples of what other coders are doing with the same type of work.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimmer1964

We need to put 90 out an hour


----------



## TWinsor

Our procedure coders are required 6/hour and our E/M coders are required 20 per hour. 

Question for  dabroussard.  Do you code surgical cases from the op note or E/M visits.


----------



## TWinsor

kimmer1964 said:


> We need to put 90 out an hour



I don't see anyone coding over 20 cases an hour if coding strictly from the operative reports.


----------



## TWinsor

pdelorenzo said:


> I don't understand how this is possible... It takes me all day to code anywhere between 50-75 surgeries from begining to end. Could it be because the length of the reports, or the speciality? I am coding Orthopedic Surgeries, and the reports are most often close to 2 full pages. Should I be worried that I am not up to speed?



I agree with you.  I only average the same as you and I have been coding general surgery for 15 years.


----------



## medcode

These are my production standards for the facility I code at.  15 minutes for inpatient chart, 6 mintues for short stay, ambulatory surgery, 2 mintues per er encounter, 1 mintue per lab or xray encouter.



kunzecpc said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I'm doing some research for my job about coder productivity standards.  I haven't found any specifics on the internet, so I'm guessing each employer sets their own standards for productivity.  I'm asking you as my peers to give a little feedback.
> 
> My questions are: Will you please respond with the productvity standard (number of encounters that you are required to code - either by the hour, or 8 hour workday) for your clinic or facility?  Also, what percentage of coding accuracy are you required to maintain?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## jdemar

I agree with TWinsor &  pdelorenzo, I code for Orthopaedic Surgeons I have 14 different surgeons and anatomical specialties along with trauma cases and I work a 10 hour day.  I usually code  and post on average 100 cases, it really does depend on how detailed the surgery is.....the cases most often have 2- 5 pages of dictation to read.  Hope this helps and relieves some worries of others.


----------



## MLARSON61

I perform Second Level Review for a bill review company .  For E/M bills the average production rate is 12-20 per hour depending on the length of report and the specialty, it averages out to 3-5 minutes per bill.  For procedures with modifier 59 codes it can range 1 -3 minutes.  This includes documenting the rationale for the coding analysis result.

I review surgery and radiolology bills as well and he timing is different.  It all depends on the specialty and how detailed the coder is.
I hope this helps.


----------



## dabroussard

twindsor

We do both. We code preop exam visit, surgery, and post op


----------



## dmarchand

*Greetings*

I just recently started at a local hospital, ER coding.  I was told 94 - 125 per day.  I thought that was overwhelming, since I just started in the field and still learning the 3M software.  They code almost everything the doc. writes on the sheet, including hx  of anxiety or depression, even if the patient came in for a broken leg. They said they want to cover medical necessity.  I didn't think that would apply in ER coding.  Any insight on this ?   
Thanks,
Deb M, CPC


----------



## laurasullivan

Our Surgery dept is 60 lines per hour


----------



## S Avara CPC

*Hope this helps......*

I found a survey on AHIMA's webiste once, I can't locate it now but it stated that outpatient coders should be able to code 160 charts per hour.  My coders also have to balance and bill so I set their productivity at 120 per hour and they are expected to have at least a 90% accuracy rate.


----------



## avirgili321

When I coded ER, I was required to code between 24-26 charts per 8 hour day (24 for EMR, 26 for paper charts).  We had to code at a 5% error ratio or under per month.


----------



## jojo2922

I work for a large Medical Center with 2 hospitals and several outpatient clinics.  We have standards set for all the different types of coding done.  For Outpatient coding we have to code 20 per hour, this covers radiology, labs, ambulance and various other outpatient procedures done.  For surgery coding it is 8 per hour, Observation is 5 per hour, inpatient is 28 per day and ER coding is 75 per day. We are required to have 95% accuracy.  Hope this helps.  We also all have our own queue to look at daily for claims that have been denied and need to be looked at again and this is also part of our productivity.


----------



## jojo2922

pdelorenzo said:


> I don't understand how this is possible... It takes me all day to code anywhere between 50-75 surgeries from begining to end. Could it be because the length of the reports, or the speciality? I am coding Orthopedic Surgeries, and the reports are most often close to 2 full pages. Should I be worried that I am not up to speed?



The hospital I work for requires 8 per hour for surgeries and this is for all specialties.  From what I've found and heard, this is about the norm.


----------



## okiesawyers

*Productivity*

At my previous job, the minimum requirement for a coder was 17 an hour per 8 hour day.  The requirements were a little different for auditors. My new job requirement is auditing 90 records per 8 hour day.  Accuracy standard is a miminum of 95% and is VERY strict.  

ALS


----------



## carolyn E

*production standards*

I was wondering if you are keying what you code or do you have a data entry person that does the keying? thanks


----------



## jojo2922

kristiehope said:


> I was wondering if you are keying what you code or do you have a data entry person that does the keying? thanks



We do our own data entry, coding the chart straight into our system.


----------



## DNABORS

[ i code for radiologist, i do about 800 to a 1000 reports in 8 hrs. 95% accuracy is required, we code from our computers not paper. i love it


----------



## oscargancpcccs

I used to code radiology. 400 is not such a busy day due to the repetitive nature of the codes. I loved getting 71010.


----------



## alexander

I have a question regarding the coding productivity. As far as the response from the EM coders, are you actually reading the chart, abstracting the information and determining the level or are you entering the EM codes the doctors select? I do EM coding (outpatient new and established, office consults, ER) and it really surprises me that a coder in a 7- 7 1/2 hour day coding that many EM's with 95% accuracy. Just curious to know. Same with some of the other cases that some of the coders speak of, are they actually reading the charts, abstracting the information, derterming the ICD-9 code and CPT codes themselves, or inputing codes that a provider selected. I am not trying to insult anyone, but I am really curious.
Thanks to anyone who can give me some insight to their coding day and their Productivity
Thanks


----------



## liny

lhamilton said:


> Does anyone have any productivity standards for e/m and surgical coding in the ortho office?  Thanks in advance! lauren



I code for ER Physcians for 10 differents states at least, my quota is 275 a day


----------



## Lassal423

*Patients or Codes?*

Again - I for one REALLY appreciate all of the helpful information on productivity on this thread!

A question for all of you that have responded with your numbers --are you counting patients or codes?  Example:  You have 1 patient that had 5 encounters in the hospital (consult, subsequent hosp visits, etc.) - do you count it as 1 patient or 5 line items?

Thanks!


----------



## PatriciaCPC

I am so glad to hear this includes all kinds of specialities, surgeries, E&M's, radiology and so forth. I was really begining to worry about my productivity.  
I am a very detailed coder, (I think 99% of us are - you have to be to work in this field, right??!!) and sometimes it can back me up a bit. 
I am relieved to hear everyones input though!  I forget (being consumed in my own work) how many aspects, and specialties there are for coders!!
Thank you all for sharing!! 

I wonder if the AAPC would be willing to handle such a survey?


----------



## sfox

*coding*

I code radiology and have a productivity rate of 150 per hour.


----------



## coder16

When I worked with a hospital, coding radiology, I was expected to code 60 reports per hour - accuracy was not an issue with them - just get those charges in!!!

Now where I work - productivity is not an issue - do what you can, but I still keep track and I average between 58-60 per hour still.

Take care


----------



## smeeks31

*Productivity*

I work in a research hospital and I code outpatient accts and we have it set up that you code 15 EHR an hour with 97%.  And I have been doing this for 6months out of school for 1 year.  So far I have reach from March of 08' 12 EHR an hour.  I think I have accomplished alot in the 6months of training as you say in coding now.  I can look at the charges and know exactly what I to code.  We have been heavenly into the quality and not trying to drown the UB04 with millions of codes on them.


----------



## jennybr36

*coding productivity*

did e.r. coding for 3 years. productivity level is 28-29 in an hour, with a 95%accuracy level. hope this helps


----------



## tarlington

*Productivity*

Hello Everyone,
I love this forum!  I code Emergency room and Trauma charts from online but
after coding online I have to complete an encounter form -writing out the
Diagnosis codes-Procedure-E/M level then circle this information on another
part of the form-write patient account number-name-dos-physician name-
peds-adult-fast track-my initials and date coded. And my director wants
us to code 200 charts a day!  It is impossible!  Of course our accuracy must be 95%.  This is along with sending our physicians feedback on the send back charts that need to be completed.  Does this sound impossible to anyone else?  If we were just online--I could see 200.
thanks!


----------



## mendezj77

*Productivity*

AHIMA has a Practice Brief which lists productivity standards.


----------



## Kelleyinwi

When working as a coder/auditor in the outpt setting we required 150 encounters a day with a 95% accuracy. It was not difficult to meet those standards. As an auditor for inpt I'm required to audit 8 records an hour with a 99% accuracy.

Kelley Hettig, CPC, CCP, CCP-AS


----------



## megan518

*radiology coding*

I code for radiology too, and we are required to code 500, in a 7 & 1/2 hour work day, for new coders. And then it increases over time, with more experience to 1000. And errors have to be less than 3% when auditing.


----------



## Wahini50

*Samau*

Expectation is approx 600 CPT's day depending on if you are coding an imaging center or hospital site, and we get audited every 3 months with a required 95% accuracy


----------



## eyrish8

*Ok you guys are scaring me*



megan518 said:


> I code for radiology too, and we are required to code 500, in a 7 & 1/2 hour work day, for new coders. And then it increases over time, with more experience to 1000. And errors have to be less than 3% when auditing.



I have just finished CPT ICD-9 and am looking for a job right now.  I take the certification exam june 14th.  I love coding but oh man my stomach is turning reading all your stories.  Does it come easy when you get hired.  Do they train you on the software?  I only know how to code from just going to the book.  Will it be hard finding a job being I am a beginner?  I have sent resumes out and have not heard from anyone!!!

would you give me your experiences when you were first hird
Thanks
kel


----------



## ShawnScarbrough

*ShawnS*

Hello,
First you need to make sure you are comparing apples to apples.  All standards need to be based on your particular situation.  

If your coders have to flip through pages and pages of hand written notes you should not expect them to be as efficient as one that has a very sharp templated electronic note system.

You need to take into account the types of procedures they are having to code.  A complicated cardiothoracic case is definately going to take longer than a tonsillectomy.  Coders that code the same thing day after day should be more productive than perhaps a Trauma coder.

Another factor that can play a role in coding ED can be the facility coding.  My coders code both the physician and the hospital services, so their productivity looks low compared to ED coders that only code the professional side if you are comparing charts per hour.  

You really need to determine what levels of coding you have occurring in your establishment.  Look at your best coders and consider them above the standard and then rank all of your coders by length of time coding and experience. Then I would try to sort through either giving a weight to CPT codes or using an overall charts per hour scale.

Hang in there!


----------



## Ruth N Egipciaco

*Productivity*

Productivity standards are based upon specialty and Company requirements. You need to take in consideration the fact of work flow, enviroment and tools-material provided to coders and auditors to performed their assigments.

 (eg- if the coder-auditor is performing straight coding without the need of searching for information missing on the record, it would take less time than coders that have to request and search for information). 

  Coding for XRays, EKG's, PFT and similiar coding is more straight forward than coding for surgeries and family practice.  The used of "cheat sheets" are very helpfull.  As you could see the lady who coded 400 reports for radiology went down to 150 reports for urology coding. That is because you need to read more and make sure the coding is supported by documented information including lab and path reports.

 Our coding team productivity is 150-200 per day, for Family Practice and Specialties, and 400+ for Radiology Coding with a 95% accuracy.

Ruth Egipciaco, CPC, PCS


----------



## marjorie dorsey

*Internal Coder*

Amazing productivity numbers!?  Are you looking at the documentation?

Marjorie


----------



## AForeman

I CODE FOR RADIOLOGY GROUP AND I AM EXPECTED TO CODE AT LEAST 150 PROCEDURES A DAY. I ALSO ANSWER PHONES AND VERIFY ELIGIBILITY. I ALSO OBTAIN REFERRING DOCTOR INFO AND MAKE SURE AUTH MATCHES PROCEDURES. I THINK  400 CLAIMS PER DAY WOULD BE OUTRAGEOUSLY STRESSFUL!


----------



## rjconnell

I too agree we need to make sure that we are comparing apples to apples. I code for critical care/trauma surgeons, there is no way in the world I could reach some of the numbers mentioned. We have minor procedures such as bronchs, feeding tubes etc. on the same day as emergency surgeries and the original E&M/Critical Care visit. The modifiers alone can drive you crazy.

If you are coding the same 10 or 15 procedures over and over with the same 20 or 30 covered dx yes I can see 400 a day, but otherwise I just don't see it. (Just to put it in perspective I have been coding almost 8 years)


----------



## vjcorley

*VA Outpatient Coding*

We are required to code at least 60-65 event counts per week and our audits are internal as well as external by CBI. We must maintain 95% or better by outside as well as internal audits.


----------



## Nancy

I don't think you're going to find an industry "standard".  Every case is unique.  I work in pediatric hospital and code for the physician side...ENT, Plastics, Urology, General Surgery, Orthopaedics, Interventional Radiology, Cardiothoracic Surgery, Neurosurgery, E&M....just about everything.  

I can code 20-25 ENT cases in an hour if they're straight forward ear tubes or T&A's.  On the other hand, it may take an hour to do one cardiothoracic, neurosurgery or orthopaedic case depending on the complexity.  I code directly from the operative report.

Nancy, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## Wahini50

*productivity*

I work for a radiology billing company and they normally expect at least 500-600 CPTs daily and accuracy of 95%.. We are audited every 3 months.


----------



## PatriciaCPC

I agree Nancy and ShawnScarbrough!!  - We are all working specialty, and case specific... If I'm in office - I can get a whole day done for all Orthos easy - 200 or more...
If I'm coding the ambulatory surgeries - definately less - but I'm so familiar with their procedures - doesn't take me too long anymore. Then I have the trauma cases from the hospital... 1 case could take what feels like forever!! 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## djrumery

I am a Revenue Cycle auditor and my team thinks reviewing 80 claims a month is too much!  After hearing all your productivity numbers, I'm wondering what we are doing with all of our time!  To be fair, we also have to audit the 1500 as well as the coding information and then enter all that data into a database with a 95% accuracy rate.


----------



## dbryant

*Coder's Productivity For Dermatology*

Could someone give me some feed back on (Dermatology only) biller's productivity doing data entry into an EPIC billing system. I was told that the
doctors do their own coding.  I'm starting a new job as a billing & collection operations manager the first of August that has 11 Derm physicians.  I came from a teaching physician hospital where they were hung up on dollars and cents just how much money was generated in a day and RVU's. 
Your help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
D. Bryant, M.A.,CPC


----------



## caya040472

*caya*

presently i code for the emergency department, physician side. we are required to code any where from 13 to 15 charts an hour and our accuracy percentage must not fall below 95. where exactly administration came up with these figures from i really do not know. i do know that we have a compliance department at this hospital and basically all of our policies, procedures, guidelines come from them. hope i could help you some how.


----------



## lysejane3

*lisa king cpc*



charonate said:


> When I used to code radiology it was required to code 400 notes in a 8 hr/day with a 95% accuracy.
> 
> Now I'm working for urology/auditor its required to code 150 notes in a 8hr/day with 90% accuracy.



what was the criteria on the mistakes ?.    Can you tell me what the check points are on the quality. What is the mistakes on a 95% quality review.   I work at a Radiology billing service and missing 1 out of 10 mistakes is a  90% quality review. Do they mark you off on diagnosis,cpt,modifiers and auditing.


----------



## mclaims99

*E & M Coding for Internal Medicine and Family Practice*

I was a bit confused with all the different productivity standards members posted. Of course standards would vary depending upon how each coder came up with their CPT's and ICD-9's. Our coders abstract from the providers clinic notes. We have just switched to EMR and some providers are using templates and some are dictating and some are doing a little of both. I think 12-20 completed encounter forms per hour is reasonable for E & M codes. 
Some of the standards that were mentioned made me wonder if some of the coders were simply just using the codes the providers wrote down and not actually abstracting the encounter's themselves. 

Donna Louden CPC


----------



## pratap82

*Radiology production...*

Hi All,

I am from INDIA, I used to code around 500-600 radiology charts per day. When I mean charts it includes the cpt/cpt's, Dx/Dx's, Modifier/Modifier's. And add to this I would be auditing the files done by my team members.It is Hard But I love my job and I do it pretty easily.

Regards,
Jayaprathap, CPC:


----------



## cayoung

I am the manager of the coding unit at a multi-specialty clinic.  We code hospital/ASC claims for over 200 providers - surgery, readings, E/M. Currently, I have 3 certified supervisors, 7 certified coders, and 10 noncertified coders.  The coders are expected to put out at least 425 claims a month within an 8 hour, 5 day work week.  This may seem low; however, we (not the physicians) are coding from documentation.


----------



## emperry6

*surgical coding productivity*



lhamilton said:


> Does anyone have any productivity standards for e/m and surgical coding in the ortho office?  Thanks in advance! lauren



Hi 

I work in a boston hospital and we have productivity of at least 30 cases a day for orthopedic surgeries. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## katie stillman

I code for ophthalmology/ASC we have 18 physicians in all.  I am required to code 250 charts a day.


----------



## MANCODER

We estimate approx 10 -13 min per encounter for qual esp coder for ultimate result


----------



## MCHUBB

We are required to code 150 charts a day (EMR) and then enter all charges into the billing system.  Most companies that hire you to work from home require 200 - 225 a day (8 hours), with a 90% accuracy rate, and they check it monthly .....  I think that 200 is a little over the top, we are coding the physician side of ER, but that is what we have set for now.


----------



## viji

I code 150 ER visits per day (eight hour shift)

I was coding 175 cases of Surgical Pathology per day. For cytopathology 300 charts can be coded per day. 

For E/M office visits, our target is 250-300 per day.


----------



## raj

dabroussard said:


> I am the Site Manager and have 7 certified coders and 2 certified auditors. We code for 125 physicians. The specialties run from Family Practice, Pediatrics, General Surgery, Cardiology, OB, Gyn, Internal Medicine, Urology, Plastic Surgery, Neurology, Nephrology, Mental health. Gastroenterology, Orthopedics, Podiatry, Chiropractics, PT, OT,Pediatric Cardiology, Pediatric Endocrinology, Rheumatology and Oncology


How I can get home coding , Anybody can suggest me about it?
I have experience of 2 year  coding in radiology for physicians


----------



## biancasc

I code same day surgies for all specialities.  I am the only ambulatory surgery coder for an army medical center which performs between 350-500 procedures a month and I am required to code 20 a day with 98% accuracy.  I code straight from the report along with printing and diagnosing from pathology reports.  After obtaining cpt, diagnosis codes, modifiers and anesthesia I also do the data entry.  I only  have 15 days from the DOS to code and enter or my work is considered out of compliance and that is including weekend days and holidays.


----------



## smeeks31

*Calculations for productivity....*

Okay I have read through this thread but I would like to know...How is all this computed to get the numbers by the hour to know you have made productivity.  So like at our facilty (Hospital) big facility so we have 4 outpatient coders who code for the clinics and its all icd-9 coding and you have to do 15 charts an hour with 95%.  Now instead of waiting for my manger to send the result at the end of the month.  How can I compute my time to know that I hit productivity for the month?


----------



## floridaorlandomiami@yahoo

*Productivity*

The company I work for has us code 300 a day coding is for ED and E&M physician side. what do you think about that productivity???
Would like some feed back.


----------



## BCSTACY

*Peripheral Seminars*

I'm Looking For A Really Good Peripheral Coding Seminar.  Does Anyone Have Any Suggestions?


----------



## Icode4U

*Production*

We have a billing department with 3 full time coders, 1 full time "Quality Coding Analyst" that does not code.  Actually we don't know what this person does.  We code for the professional services for Womens Care, OBGyn residents, Hospitalist, Pediatric Faculty for a State University, Pediatric, Surgical, Orthopedic (maybe 10 surgeries per month) and Family Medicine Residency Program (mostly E/M).  There is also a Family Medicine Clinic with staff physicians and the residents, they see roughly 100 patients per day.  There is one FAmily Medicaine coder with the responsibility of coding the ICD-9 codes on the physician provided diagnosis, and adding 25 modifiers when needed. These tickets are always behind.
We not only have NO quotas, we have NO production requirements, we have NO accuracy requirements.  There are NO/NONE/NOTTA expectations of these positions.  Yeah! for us.  In fact a PRN coder was added to pick up the slack eek: ) The PRN coder is on Maternity leave and we have another PRN coder covering.  None of the coding positions code from progress notes or reports.  All the physicians select the level of service and link all the dx codes.

 Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, I grow tired of this and being bored.  I stretch out 20 hours of work into 40.  The other coders do the same.  The manager is not a coder, she has no clue.  Audits, whatever, in three years no one has audited my work, corporate office did perform an audit and pulled 3 charts for 3 of the 8 physicians I code for.  Yes, that was the audit.  No internal or external true audits.  Just the 3 dates of service per year.  Which will now end because we no longer have a Federal Corporate Integrity Agreement to do so.
Life is good.   We are a "don't ask, don't tell" business office.  In fact these facts were brought to the attention of the managers-manager, no thing done.  We will all continue to stay on personal phone calls all day, balance our check books, surf the web and get paid for coding for 40 hours.  What a gig.

Consider yourselves lucky that you are in a position that you can have pride in your work, you have goals and deadlines to meet.  A feeling of achievement and expectations.  Some of the expectations are extreme and sound crazy, but they do put a "value" on what you do for a living.


----------



## heiditipherwell

Hi.  I was very happy to see this question posted because I actually posted a very similar question just last week and received no answers.  I code for a Radiology group and there are two of us coding and we typically code 600-800 in a 8hr day ( CPT and ICD-9).  The reason I was interested in what other offices required was because our manager is looking for us to increase our quota.  I personally don't see how we can and be accurate.  
Thanks for the insight.
Heidi - CPC


----------



## srarick

All of the input here for this topic has been great.  But I am a bit mystified by what some of you are actually giving productivity amounts for.  Someone mentioned outpatient and I wasn't sure if they meant E/M or surgical procedures done in the outpatient setting.  

Does anybody out there code NeuroSurgery E/M?  If so, how many per day or per hour are you required to code?  And what percentage of accuracy do you have to maintain?  When I code E/M, I am coding the service level and category of service as well as the ICD-9 codes that apply. (and any necessary modifiers)

I do agree with what Ruth said on 6/6/08, that it depends on work flow, available resources and environment - as well as what the specialty is - in order to fairly determine a production standard.  

I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## MSCHELLE

*Coders Productivity*

I am a supervisor for a physicians group. Our productivity for Radiology Coding is 350 documented exams in a 71/2 hr work day, depending on if it is straight diagnostic or if some more specialty exams are within the batch (ie, Interventional, CT's, MRI's or biopsies.)

For our Multi specialty coders being that we code from Neuro., Gen., Vascular, Urology and many sub-specialty surgeries and E/M we tend to ask our coders that they be within a 3-5 day date of surgery work lag week (ie, Date of service 03/03/2009 should be coded and billed within that same week or beginning of the following week 03/04/2009-03/10/2009). 

When we do the hiring process I tend to give actual charts/OR documentation with all patient Information blacked out per HPPA regulations. They have 20 charts/procedures to code within 90 mins, we would like at least 15 done and accurate. It has been very successful in our placement of coders because it tend to let us know exactly where we could use the coder in strenghths verses weaknessess. It also let us know if a candidate is teachable when it come to the process of coding for our physicians. 

I hope this is a bit helpful as every facility has it's own way of cranking out the work, I like to think that accurate work is better than a bunch of non accurate work being processed because it will only make for double work in the end.


----------



## MSCHELLE

*Calculating Productivity*

I have created an excel sheet for my coders called Lag Report Sheets. What we use this sheet for is to kind of get where our productivity numbers should and could be. We have each coder to keep track of what they code each day and how many of each specialties they code in that batch no matter what specialty surgery or E/M. 

We then take those numbers collectively to see how much and what each coder has coded and depending on the coder from the highest to lowest number we come up with a median and use that as our production log and as the experience increases then the coders get the hang of their specialty; therefore the numbers increase and then we insure the accuracy does not decrease, with weekly training and yes I account for the training time spent in those lag sheets we account for everything the coder may have to do in that day to get our numbers as close and fairly as possible because after all we expect it to increase so we have to start off with the right median giving room for improvement.

Someone also asked if we code neurosurgery and yes we do, it would depend on the surgeon and how many E/M he does in a day. We have 4 neuro surgeons and 3 coders for them. I have coded 93 E/M visits in a 2 hour time span before, but that was focusing on nothing but the E/M coding and not stopping to do any other coding and these reports can be very lengthy when coding E/M and diagnosis, as we code everything. We have others to enter the charges though.


----------



## eandmcoder

MLARSON61 said:


> I perform Second Level Review for a bill review company .  For E/M bills the average production rate is 12-20 per hour depending on the length of report and the specialty, it averages out to 3-5 minutes per bill.  For procedures with modifier 59 codes it can range 1 -3 minutes.  This includes documenting the rationale for the coding analysis result. ...





alexander said:


> I have a question regarding the coding productivity. As far as the response from the EM coders, are you actually reading the chart, abstracting the information and determining the level or are you entering the EM codes the doctors select? I do EM coding (outpatient new and established, office consults, ER) and it really surprises me that a coder in a 7- 7 1/2 hour day coding that many EM's with 95% accuracy. Just curious to know. Same with some of the other cases that some of the coders speak of, are they actually reading the charts, abstracting the information, derterming the ICD-9 code and CPT codes themselves, or inputing codes that a provider selected. I am not trying to insult anyone, but I am really curious.
> Thanks to anyone who can give me some insight to their coding day and their Productivity
> Thanks



I agree. 3 - 5 minutes per bill seems like a miniscule amount of time to read and abstract a note, look up the correct ICD9 and CPT codes, create feedback and deliver it to the provider, review the provider response, delete incorrect entries and then enter the correct codes, and file your records--in addition to the other work one must do beyond this, such as general emails, phone calls, education and training, file organizing, meetings, ordering charts, printing workfile lists, updating notes on the status of pending feedback responses, traveling to get charts, deliver written feedbacks, etc. 

3 - 5 minutes sounds more like charge entry than the coding and feedback process. My E/M notes tend to be 2 - 4 pages long, which means that just reading the note within 3 minutes requires reading about 500 words per minute. So to have time to also abstract, do feedback and data entry would require more like 1000 or more words per minute reading time to give you some time to process the note. To fully comprehend the note at this speed would put you well beyond world record levels. So we need more details to understand what you're actually doing at this speed.

------

"The average American adult reads prose text at 250 to 300 words per minute."
"While proofreading materials, people are able to read at 200 wpm on paper, and 180 wpm on a monitor." 
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Words_per_minute#cite_note-3


----------



## Icode4U

*production standards for fee tickets*

What kind of productivity standards are there for fee tickets?  The tickets arrive to the coders desk, marked level of service and the diagnosis written out.  The only responsibility that the coder has it to add dx codes to the hand written note by the physician.  Occsionally add a modifier.  These coders do not, I repeat do not use the medical records, they simply work the stack of fee tickets (charge sheets).  There are occasional interuptions from staff members through out the day, some tickets are returned for additional information from the providers.  The fee tickets only have four to six diagnosis codes.  This is family practice coding.

How many fee tickets should one coder be able to code in a 10 hour day?
40 hour week?  Per hour?


----------



## LisaLMay

*Coding productivity*

I code from the operative report for 4 different specialties; trauma, neurosurgery, plastics and cardiothoracic.  I've done Orthopaedics in the past.  From start to finish in our process, we are responsible for printing from the schedule to see what was done in the OR the day before, printing any op notes that are ready, abstracting the codes (CPT and ICD-9) from the note, making coding suggestions to the surgeons via email, waiting for their response and disputing if necessary, preparing for charge entry (getting appropriate locations (IP/OP), making sure the op notes is signed before billing, and then doing the actual charge entery.  Balancing the batch, and finally filing.  In addition, we work our own edits created from what we entered, as well as resolve some coding issues and disputes that our insurance department reps need help with, to get them paid.  This involves a bit of research for each request.  Educating the providers when necessary.
Presently, we are expected to do 20 a day, or 100 per week.  
Lisa May, CPC


----------



## Icode4U

*Family Medicine E/M*

What type of volume would a coder be expected to work per hour when only writing in the dx codes on Family Medicine Fee tickets.  

The coder reads the written diagnosis, adds the ICD-9 code and sends the fee ticket on its way to a posting clerk.

No charts to look at.
The tickets are returned to the provider if they are complete
No posting of charges


----------



## swimmum50

*Coding Productivity*

I am looking for coder productivity for ER coding.  We would be required to audit / level the E/M and code all diagnoses.  How many per 8 hour day would you anticipate an experienced coder should be able to do with 95% accuracy?  Thank you!


----------



## marleee

What is your coder to provider ratio?...one coder per how many providers...


----------



## sjazib01

Hello, I code now for OB and Gyn I code about 60 charts a day this is for an 8hour day sometimes even more, however when I worked for a surgion I was coding 4 times that amount. Hope this helps


kunzecpc said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I'm doing some research for my job about coder productivity standards.  I haven't found any specifics on the internet, so I'm guessing each employer sets their own standards for productivity.  I'm asking you as my peers to give a little feedback.
> 
> My questions are: Will you please respond with the productvity standard (number of encounters that you are required to code - either by the hour, or 8 hour workday) for your clinic or facility?  Also, what percentage of coding accuracy are you required to maintain?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## rodriguj

I currently manage the ED coding for seven hospital ED's in Oregon. We do both the facility and the Physician coding for all ED patients. Here are our productivity and quality standards:


PRODUCTION AND QUALITY STANDARDS FOR ED CODERS

Definitions for Coders:
Experienced Coders = Coders who have been coding ED accounts for greater than three (3) years:

Intermediate Coders = Coders who have been coding ED accounts for greater than two (2) years, but less than three (3) years.

Beginning Coders = Coders who have been coding ED accounts for less than two (2) years

Trainee Coders  = Coders who are currently being trained by a preceptor and are not yet coding on their own.

PRODUCTION STANDARDS:

		Experienced Coder:
			Meets = Average 7.0  to 8.9 charts per hour
			Exceeds = Average 9.0 or more charts per hour
			Needs Improvement = Less than 7.0 charts per hour

		Intermediate Coder:
			Meets = Average 6.0 to 7.5 Charts per hour
			Exceeds = Average 7.5 or more charts per hour
			Needs Improvement = less than 6.0 charts per hour

		Beginning Coder:
			Meets =  Average 5.0 to 6.5 charts per hour
			Exceeds = Average 6.5 or more charts per hour
			Needs Improvement = Average less than 5.0 charts per hour.
		Training Coder:
			No set amount of chart

QUALITY STANDARDS:

		Experienced Coder:
			Meets = Codes and abstracts with an average of higher than 95%  accuracy rate
			Exceeds = Consistently 97% or higher accuracy
			Needs Improvement = consistently less than 95%

		Intermediate Coder:
 Meets = Codes and abstracts with a consistent accuracy rate of 90% or higher
 Exceeds = Codes and abstracts with a consistent accuracy rate of 92% or higher
 Needs Improvement = Codes and abstracts with a consistent accuracy rate of less than  90%

Beginning Coder:
			Meets =  Codes and abstracts with an average of 85% or higher accuracy
Exceeds = Codes and abstracts with an average consistently higher than 87%
Needs Improvement = Codes and abstracts with an averages consistently less than 85%

		Trainee Coder:
			Must have average 80% or higher accuracy during first year








QUALITY STANDARDS FOR ED CODING

Quality will be measured by a five (5) point per chart system. 

	One (1) point each for the following chart elements
:
		ProFee level Code
		Facility level Code
		All other CPT Codes (including observation, procedures, etc.)
		ICD.9 Codes
		Chart Abstracting (Correct disposition, physician, etc.)


----------



## Sonjagirl

eyrish8 said:


> I have just finished CPT ICD-9 and am looking for a job right now.  I take the certification exam june 14th.  I love coding but oh man my stomach is turning reading all your stories.  Does it come easy when you get hired.  Do they train you on the software?  I only know how to code from just going to the book.  Will it be hard finding a job being I am a beginner?  I have sent resumes out and have not heard from anyone!!!
> 
> would you give me your experiences when you were first hird
> Thanks
> kel



I'm in the same scenario, except that I have to retake the exam since I didn't pass it last October.  I would like to know if this is expected of a certified coder without experience.


----------



## Sonjagirl

ShawnScarbrough said:


> Hello,
> First you need to make sure you are comparing apples to apples.  All standards need to be based on your particular situation.
> 
> If your coders have to flip through pages and pages of hand written notes you should not expect them to be as efficient as one that has a very sharp templated electronic note system.
> 
> You need to take into account the types of procedures they are having to code.  A complicated cardiothoracic case is definately going to take longer than a tonsillectomy.  Coders that code the same thing day after day should be more productive than perhaps a Trauma coder.
> 
> Another factor that can play a role in coding ED can be the facility coding.  My coders code both the physician and the hospital services, so their productivity looks low compared to ED coders that only code the professional side if you are comparing charts per hour.
> 
> You really need to determine what levels of coding you have occurring in your establishment.  Look at your best coders and consider them above the standard and then rank all of your coders by length of time coding and experience. Then I would try to sort through either giving a weight to CPT codes or using an overall charts per hour scale.
> 
> Hang in there!



Thanks for providing a detailed explanation.  As someone with no experience, your comments are beneficial to me.


----------



## Sonjagirl

RUTH N EGIPCIACO said:


> Productivity standards are based upon specialty and Company requirements. You need to take in consideration the fact of work flow, enviroment and tools-material provided to coders and auditors to performed their assigments.
> 
> (eg- if the coder-auditor is performing straight coding without the need of searching for information missing on the record, it would take less time than coders that have to request and search for information).
> 
> Coding for XRays, EKG's, PFT and similiar coding is more straight forward than coding for surgeries and family practice.  The used of "cheat sheets" are very helpfull.  As you could see the lady who coded 400 reports for radiology went down to 150 reports for urology coding. That is because you need to read more and make sure the coding is supported by documented information including lab and path reports.
> 
> Our coding team productivity is 150-200 per day, for Family Practice and Specialties, and 400+ for Radiology Coding with a 95% accuracy.
> 
> Ruth Egipciaco, CPC, PCS



Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sonjagirl

pdelorenzo said:


> I agree Nancy and ShawnScarbrough!!  - We are all working specialty, and case specific... If I'm in office - I can get a whole day done for all Orthos easy - 200 or more...
> If I'm coding the ambulatory surgeries - definately less - but I'm so familiar with their procedures - doesn't take me too long anymore. Then I have the trauma cases from the hospital... *1 case could take what feels like forever!! *
> Have a great day everyone!




I feel like this with my homework.  It takes me a long time with one operating report.


----------



## Scottie

*coding*

I code for a company that we code for all specialties. We have to do 125 a day and that is not counting the ones that we have to call about and get corrected. We have to keep log on the ones that we call about and have to call every 3 days till we get a response. This is in a 8 hour day.


----------



## Sonjagirl

rodriguj said:


> I currently manage the ED coding for seven hospital ED's in Oregon. We do both the facility and the Physician coding for all ED patients. Here are our productivity and quality standards:
> 
> 
> PRODUCTION AND QUALITY STANDARDS FOR ED CODERS
> 
> Definitions for Coders:
> Experienced Coders = Coders who have been coding ED accounts for greater than three (3) years:
> 
> Intermediate Coders = Coders who have been coding ED accounts for greater than two (2) years, but less than three (3) years.
> 
> Beginning Coders = Coders who have been coding ED accounts for less than two (2) years
> 
> Trainee Coders  = Coders who are currently being trained by a preceptor and are not yet coding on their own.
> 
> PRODUCTION STANDARDS:
> 
> Experienced Coder:
> Meets = Average 7.0  to 8.9 charts per hour
> Exceeds = Average 9.0 or more charts per hour
> Needs Improvement = Less than 7.0 charts per hour
> 
> Intermediate Coder:
> Meets = Average 6.0 to 7.5 Charts per hour
> Exceeds = Average 7.5 or more charts per hour
> Needs Improvement = less than 6.0 charts per hour
> 
> Beginning Coder:
> Meets =  Average 5.0 to 6.5 charts per hour
> Exceeds = Average 6.5 or more charts per hour
> Needs Improvement = Average less than 5.0 charts per hour.
> Training Coder:
> No set amount of chart
> 
> QUALITY STANDARDS:
> 
> Experienced Coder:
> Meets = Codes and abstracts with an average of higher than 95%  accuracy rate
> Exceeds = Consistently 97% or higher accuracy
> Needs Improvement = consistently less than 95%
> 
> Intermediate Coder:
> Meets = Codes and abstracts with a consistent accuracy rate of 90% or higher
> Exceeds = Codes and abstracts with a consistent accuracy rate of 92% or higher
> Needs Improvement = Codes and abstracts with a consistent accuracy rate of less than  90%
> 
> Beginning Coder:
> Meets =  Codes and abstracts with an average of 85% or higher accuracy
> Exceeds = Codes and abstracts with an average consistently higher than 87%
> Needs Improvement = Codes and abstracts with an averages consistently less than 85%
> 
> Trainee Coder:
> Must have average 80% or higher accuracy during first year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUALITY STANDARDS FOR ED CODING
> 
> Quality will be measured by a five (5) point per chart system.
> 
> One (1) point each for the following chart elements
> :
> ProFee level Code
> Facility level Code
> All other CPT Codes (including observation, procedures, etc.)
> ICD.9 Codes
> Chart Abstracting (Correct disposition, physician, etc.)



Thanks for breaking this down.  I guess as a trainee we need to pace ourselves when it comes to coding from operating reports.


----------



## Karlaarts

smeeks31, I just finished school in May and passed the certification exam in June. I have been looking for coding jobs and they all want 2-3 yrs expereince. How did you get your job? How scary was it trying to meet the coding numbers and accuracy rates? I honestly am nervous reading this, but mostly still very excited and so wanting to be able to start coding somewhere.
Karla Nitchmann CPC-A
Biloxi, MS


----------



## Karlaarts

Than you Sonjagirl  for reprinting the information from Rodriguj. It explains a lot about the coder and how you grow. I clearly am a trainee. How does a trainee find a job?


----------



## Sonjagirl

Karlaarts said:


> Than you Sonjagirl  for reprinting the information from Rodriguj. It explains a lot about the coder and how you grow. I clearly am a trainee. How does a trainee find a job?




You're welcome.

Since you are certified, register with Project X-tern.  Search the Internet or newspaper and send your resume to ads--even if you don't have any working experience.  Then follow through with a phone call to each one by explaining that you are certified and that you're trying to get your "foot in the door" since you don't have coding experience.  They may put you in a different position as a file clerk, biller, or administrative assistant, or they may let you in as a coder trainee just to see how you work out.  

If anyone give you a break, start coding operating reports related to this particularly specialty.  This worked out with my former coworker, but I don't know how she's doing now though.

Did you find the CPC coding exam overwhelming?


----------



## 007CPC

I was forced to encrypt 3-5 page e/m, radiology dictations, etc... in twenty seconds or less at a 98 percent error rate. Then at one employer they required two hundred fifty charts a day at a 97 percent error rate. 

My instructor is teaching me a type of inpatient coding that requires a coder to code 12'' thick inpatient chart at three charts per day at 96 percent error rate..... it is like the more education you get the slower you are allowed to code....


----------



## Poodles

charonate said:


> When I used to code radiology it was required to code 400 notes in a 8 hr/day with a 95% accuracy.QUOTE]
> 
> I also code in Radiology, and we are to code 600 a day with 95% accuracy.


----------



## DOVERRED

i work in a aute car hospital doing all surgeries. we are required to do 4.5 per hour... that in cludes reaing op notes , path reports, and history and physical.we do all modifiers and code for medical neccessity....ekg,labs etc...


----------



## kmoraites

I work for a 236 bed facility and code both inpatient and outpatient short procedures along with observations.  Our standards are 14-15 IP per 8 hr day and 36 short procedure/observation per 8 hr day.  Our facility is now looking into a computer aided coding system by 3M to help with productivity.  Our office recently has lost a few of their more experienced coders and the productivity has been slipping on IP.  When we get this program, we are going to be expected to code 24 IP charts per day.  

I have been at this facility for just over a year and am CPC certified.  I find no problem meeting and exceeding the SP/Observation standards (can code about 50-60 per day) but we do see alot of edits for lack of medical necessity that drive me crazy.  Correcting those eat up alot of time.  

As for the IP, I have only been coding since Oct 08.  Currently I am coding about 8-9 charts per day.  However, it depends on the chart.  A more lengthy stay requires more time.  I have been able to meet the 14-15 if the chart is a short stay, mother, baby or psych chart.  Documentation has alot to do with it.  We also have the CDMP (clinical documentation management program) at our hospital.  I still find that I have alot of queries and this slows down my productivity.  At our facility, you are expected to meet the IP goal regardless of the time and amount of queries you have to send out.

If anyone has any information they would like to share on the 3M computer aided coding I would love to hear the stories.

Kelly


----------



## cayoung

*28 coders - 150+ providers - all specialties*

Our goal is 24 claims per day (8 hours).  This includes coding from reports, obtaining reports, clarifying with physicians, and difficult coding questions.  It all depends upon your specialty.  Afterall, one would expect a neurosurgical claim to take longer than a cataract claim, etc.


----------



## shajaea3

Radiology  560 8hr day 97% accuracy.


----------



## SDiane

I'm looking for number of coders per billing providers.  Did you get any staffing numbers?


----------



## kcorl001

*Productivity*

I code for ER Physicians - our minimal productivity is 200 charts/8hr day.


----------



## cathyflower

*ER coding*

I code for E.R. physicians .Our minimum is 300 charts per day/ 8 hr day..30 mins for lunch


----------



## chill

dmarchand said:


> I just recently started at a local hospital, ER coding.  I was told 94 - 125 per day.  I thought that was overwhelming, since I just started in the field and still learning the 3M software.  They code almost everything the doc. writes on the sheet, including hx  of anxiety or depression, even if the patient came in for a broken leg. They said they want to cover medical necessity.  I didn't think that would apply in ER coding.  Any insight on this ?
> Thanks,
> Deb M, CPC


I have coded for 15 years and a lot of that was ER. The only reason you would code the anxiety is if the physician linked it to the current visit.  Broke foot while pacing up and down stairs due to anxiety attach due to noncompliance of medications. then there would be cause . I fhtere is no cause you could be up codeing


----------



## Grintwig

I code for general, vascular, and thoracic surgeons. I am the only coder and code eevrything they do. We have three surgeons in the office and I have no productivity or error rate standards that I have to meet.
Of course everyday is different and since my docs do some surgeries in the office and then some at the hospital I never know what I'm going to be coding from day to day. Sometimes they assist physicians of other specialties at the hospital and sometimes they are just stabilizing a patient for transport to a larger hospital.
Some days I code 150 charts (many of which have multiple DOS and procedures) and some days when transcription is on the ball the day before I have nothing to code.
The types of things I code range from office/hospital E/M, simple colonoscopies, lap chole's, EGD's, I&D's, and lesion removals to pacemaker placements, angioplasties, colectomies. It really runs the gamut of the CPT.
I code from dictation and the OP notes. On our office encounter sheets the docs circle the E/M they feel is correct but sometimes if the documentation just isn't there I do change it. All of my coding is done with the books. I do not have an encoder or anything like that but since I have only been coding for a little over two years I do think having to rely so much on the books (and Google in a pinch for clarification and help) has really been beneficial to me.
I also assist the insurance department with denials. That has also helped me a great deal


----------



## Judy.Tekulve@cchmc.org

I am also interested in determing if coding is your only responsibility. I work in a large academic institution and each of our specialities are set up as if it were a private practice. We have a division that treats infants at their birthing hospitals. They are responsible for obtaining the demographic data, registering the patient, and entering the charges. They also are responsible for charge entry for our on-site nicu. As time permits they are involved in follow up collection efforts. They generate approximately 89,000 charges a year.
The department's business director is trying to determine for a practice this size if they are staffed appropriately.
Any information would be appreciated. Thanks, JT


----------



## Sonja Huckabee

Amen.


----------



## Sonjagirl

I'm looking forward to going back to school to learn ICD 10.


----------



## dlc

I am new to this sort of thing, I have been reading the post about coder productivity and I amwondering, all these post are they for a group of coders or for only one coder. I have enjoyed reading the different replies to the orginal question, but it does get confusing.
Diana


----------



## mclaims99

I know you posted this along time ago but I was wondering if anyone ever responded to your question. Impossible to code out 50 an hour of EM when you are actually reading
the documentation and abstracting to determine the CPT and ICD-9. Just my opinion


----------



## ColumD

Hi everyone - I'm seeking information that  discusses the metrics for outpatient rehab and outpatient wound clinic coding - no other duties (billing etc) just coding the new accounts, doing concurrent interim coding and final coding.  Any insight on that?  I have a staffing matrix that I need to build and can't seem to come up with consistent numbers.  Appreciate the help!


----------

